
DARPA is calling on hackers - shahryc
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/aerospace/military/darpa-invites-techies-to-turn-offtheshelf-products-into-weapons-in-new-improv-challenge
======
jcr
The original title was unbearably long, so shortening it was understandable.
I'd suggest using this:

    
    
      DARPA Improv Challenge to Turn Off-the-Shelf Products Into Weapons
    

Or this:

    
    
      DARPA Improv: Turn Off-the-Shelf Products Into Weapons

------
stray
My entry is a can of gasoline and a match (having survived massive, severe
burns, I can think of nothing more frightening).

They're totally overthinking this.

